# Demon Reaper



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my finished reaper skull. My first prop of 2009. Thanks to Stolloween for the design and excellent How-to.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!!!
I love the teeth!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that is COOl!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet, one of these days i have to try my hand at doing some mache.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice... I LOVE skulls.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool. !


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Ghostess, should I read anything it that comment?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

lol.... uhhh.... I love skulls?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good....so what is your initial impression of working with mache?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That turned out good. How long does that take to make?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks all. I am surprise at how it came out. Not bad for my first try.
Scott, at first I didn't like the feeling on my hands. I got used to it pretty quick. I love how versatile it is. I'm hooked. I'm working on a ground breaker right now. I'll post pics when it's done. 
Scourge, It took about 4 hours I guess. It's hard to tell because I would do a layer, let it dry, do another layer etc...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ar you going to paint it up? Looks like we got another Stoll mache' master in the works!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Doc, please! I could only dream of having Stoll's skill. I did paint it with a light gray color. I painted it black at first and then gave it a coat of gray. The teeth are a bit bright, he's been brushing like a good demon Do you think I should add more detail?


----------

